# Knit Smile Train Charity Pattern



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

One of my favorite charity organizations is Smile Train http://www.smiletrain.org This organization provides free cleft surgery to hundreds of thousands of poor children in developing countries. As they do, I believe every child deserves a beautiful smile. So I decided to design a Knit Smile Train in honor of these children and DONATE THE PROCEEDS to this wonderful organization. My Smile Train is a colorful train with a happy face on the front. It has two freight cars that can carry lots of toys (not included) for hours of fun (& learning colors) for that special someone. Knit in worsted weight yarn, its 17 long x 6 wide x 8 high. You are sure to see smiles in return!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-smile-train-charity-pattern
$5.00


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Great design and idea. Hope you sell tons for the charity.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

A gorgeous pattern design Lorraine and a fantastic thing you're doing by donating all the proceeds to the charity! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Bless you Lorraine, that is a wonderful project.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

that is sooooo cute!


----------



## west coast kitty (May 26, 2012)

a very creative pattern to support a wonderful project; I can think of a number of little people who would love playing with the train


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you so much!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Terrific pattern and a great project


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine, OMGoodness!!!! How cute is that!!!! That Smile Train is absolutely fantabulous and will surely get smiles from the little ones. Thank you for being so generous in donating your proceeds to the "Smile Train Organization." I applaud your generosity. What a great cause. ;0)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> Lorraine, OMGoodness!!!! How cute is that!!!! That Smile Train is absolutely fantabulous and will surely get smiles from the little ones. Thank you for being so generous in donating your proceeds to the "Smile Train Organization." I applaud your generosity. What a great cause. ;0)


Thanks, Candy! This IS a great cause. It's so amazing to me that a child with a cleft can be helped with surgery that costs as little as $250 and takes as little as 45 minutes!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Thanks, Candy! This IS a great cause. It's so amazing to me that a child with a cleft can be helped with surgery that costs as little as $250 and takes as little as 45 minutes!


I love that you explained how much the surgery costs. This is dear to my heart as I was born with my palate open in the roof of my mouth. I did not have the cleft part of it, but had surgery at 18 months of age. I have a friend who has had multiple surgeries as she had the cleft palate. The surgery has been so perfected now. What a much needed surgery, and I know will be much appreciated by the families as well as the children. I am downloading the pattern. No little ones yet to make if for. Too cute!!!! Thanks, 
Lorraine!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Sure brought a smile to my face - great pattern and a great cause - best wishes for much success =D


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> I love that you explained how much the surgery costs. This is dear to my heart as I was born with my palate open in the roof of my mouth. I did not have the cleft part of it, but had surgery at 18 months of age. I have a friend who has had multiple surgeries as she had the cleft palate. The surgery has been so perfected now. What a much needed surgery, and I know will be much appreciated by the families as well as the children. I am downloading the pattern. No little ones yet to make if for. Too cute!!!! Thanks,
> Lorraine!


I can see how this is dear to your heart, Candy. Thank you so much for your purchase! It is much appreciated!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> One of my favorite charity organizations is Smile Train http://www.smiletrain.org This organization provides free cleft surgery to hundreds of thousands of poor children in developing countries. As they do, I believe every child deserves a beautiful smile. So I decided to design a Knit Smile Train in honor of these children and DONATE THE PROCEEDS to this wonderful organization. My Smile Train is a colorful train with a happy face on the front. It has two freight cars that can carry lots of toys (not included) for hours of fun (& learning colors) for that special someone. Knit in worsted weight yarn, its 17 long x 6 wide x 8 high. You are sure to see smiles in return!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-smile-train-charity-pattern
> $5.00


That is fantasticxx


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Your smile train is absolutely adorable! Your work is excellent my dear. The Smile Train Charity is our families favorite charity! God Bless you for making such a wonderful item, and your charitable endeavors! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Adorable! I love that charity too. Hope you sell a bunch of patterns!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

You are such a great designer as well as a kind soul! Great charity! Best of luck with it!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

raindancer said:


> Your smile train is absolutely adorable! Your work is excellent my dear. The Smile Train Charity is our families favorite charity! God Bless you for making such a wonderful item, and your charitable endeavors! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh, thank you ever so much! So very kind of you!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> You are such a great designer as well as a kind soul! Great charity! Best of luck with it!


Aw, thanks so much!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Sewbizgirl said:


> Adorable! I love that charity too. Hope you sell a bunch of patterns!


Thanks! I hope so, too! :wink:


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Now wouldn't that look awesome on the Christmas table where there are little people. A tiny sprig of Christmas on the engine and the cars filled with miniature wrapped presents - the kind of presents you can purchase that are shiny paper meant for decoration.... although when 2 of my granddaughters were 3 years old they just HAD to unwrap all the decoration presents ...LOL....


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tove said:


> Now wouldn't that look awesome on the Christmas table where there are little people. A tiny sprig of Christmas on the engine and the cars filled with miniature wrapped presents - the kind of presents you can purchase that are shiny paper meant for decoration.... although when 2 of my granddaughters were 3 years old they just HAD to unwrap all the decoration presents ...LOL....


Oh, yes! I could just picture it now! That WOULD look awesome! When I was designing it, I was thinking about my husband, who told me he always put a train around the Christmas tree when he was a kid.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lorraine, you have done it again, your train is just fabulous!!! I think you have another winner and you have channeled your talent into helping this great charity, such a wonderful thing you are doing. 

I'm off to purchase the pattern.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

birsss said:


> Lorraine, you have done it again, your train is just fabulous!!! I think you have another winner and you have channeled your talent into helping this great charity, such a wonderful thing you are doing.
> 
> I'm off to purchase the pattern.


Oh, thank you so much, Sharon!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lorraine, before I purchase the pattern, can you tell me what type of eyes you put on the engine please, safety eyes or half round buttons?

Next question is the knitting gauge, what size of needles did you use to give what numbers in a 4" x 4" patch? I realize it is not the most important item because it is not a garment that has to fit, but then again, I don't want to make it overly large.

It is very presumptuous of me to ask this but I have a whole bunch of Astra left-overs in all bright colours imaginable, if the yarn could be used I'd be thrilled because of the double duty (your charity and my stash buster)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tove said:


> Lorraine, before I purchase the pattern, can you tell me what type of eyes you put on the engine please, safety eyes or half round buttons?
> 
> Next question is the knitting gauge, what size of needles did you use to give what numbers in a 4" x 4" patch? I realize it is not the most important item because it is not a garment that has to fit, but then again, I don't want to make it overly large.
> 
> It is very presumptuous of me to ask this but I have a whole bunch of Astra left-overs in all bright colours imaginable, if the yarn could be used I'd be thrilled because of the double duty (your charity and my stash buster)


Tove, I used 10.5mm safety eyes on my engine. I also used size 4 (3.5mm) needles and I didn't make a gauge swatch, since it wasn't crucial. 
I may be wrong, but I think Astra yarn is a category #3 weight yarn (light, DK, 8-ply), so it would be lighter than the yarn I used. That would make the train smaller than mine, not larger. I used a medium worsted weight yarn (US #4...but I believe you might consider that Aran or 10-ply).

Thanks for your interest in my train, Tove. Hope this info was helpful to you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a cute and novel idea! Hope it goes well!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> What a cute and novel idea! Hope it goes well!


Thank you! I hope so, too!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Tove, I used 10.5mm safety eyes on my engine. I also used size 4 (3.5mm) needles and I didn't make a gauge swatch, since it wasn't crucial.
> I may be wrong, but I think Astra yarn is a category #3 weight yarn (light, DK, 8-ply), so it would be lighter than the yarn I used. That would make the train smaller than mine, not larger. I used a medium worsted weight yarn (US #4...but I believe you might consider that Aran or 10-ply).
> 
> Thanks for your interest in my train, Tove. Hope this info was helpful to you!


Thank you so much, the Astra yarn is indeed thinner than what you have used, but adjusting the needle size to match, I think I'll end up with a darling train. We have 7 grandchildren age 6 and down, I think they would love to see a table decoration like that for Christmas........of course, decorated with the sparkler sprigs that says "Happy Birthday" stuck into the cloud of smoke, it would be a cute birthday train too.....lol

I'm on my way to purchase it now and in advance, thank you and good luck in making a nice donation to this organization.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I went on your web site and not only purchased the train pattern but an additional 2 other patterns...lol, your patterns are truly adorable and many very practical..... thanks so much (now just to get a few more hours into every day)


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

How lovely to raise funds for a special charity. I hope your lovely train sells well for them


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Gypsycream said:


> How lovely to raise funds for a special charity. I hope your lovely train sells well for them


Thanks, Pat!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Tove said:


> Well, I went on your web site and not only purchased the train pattern but an additional 2 other patterns...lol, your patterns are truly adorable and many very practical..... thanks so much (now just to get a few more hours into every day)


Oh, thank you so much, Tove! It is much appreciated! You've got many great ways to use this train! Would love to see pics!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Oh, yes! I could just picture it now! That WOULD look awesome! When I was designing it, I was thinking about my husband, who told me he always put a train around the Christmas tree when he was a kid.


How great is that - THIS train they can touch and play with if they want, not like the usual trains that go under the tree, right?


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lorraine! you are such a darling with a beautiful kind heart,your design is gorgeous and as always so well thought out..Beautiful work.M x


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> How great is that - THIS train they can touch and play with if they want, not like the usual trains that go under the tree, right?


Right! I would LOVE a child to touch this train and use it lots of creative ways! I was also thinking it would make a great Christmas present, filled with some "goodies" or small toys like Lego blocks in the two cars.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

amudaus said:


> Lorraine! you are such a darling with a beautiful kind heart,your design is gorgeous and as always so well thought out..Beautiful work.M x


Aw. Maureen, what lovely compliments! Thank you so very much for your kind words! You are so sweet!


----------

